# My new nissan



## vsokolov (Dec 27, 2005)

JL Audio Subwoofers
JL Audio Amplifier
Diamond Audio Speakers
Voodoo Cap
Dynomat Doors
Street wires distribution Block
Alphasonic Crossover


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Very nice, however this belongs in the Members Rides section.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

very very clean install.


----------



## shift_redline (Dec 28, 2005)

Very, very nice. 
what kinda car is that though? couldn't tell by teh taillights.
love da JL audio though. hottness


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

now that's clean


----------



## vsokolov (Dec 27, 2005)

thank you this is nissan murano I consider the shop taht did it one of the best shops in NY.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

is the linoleum floor stock or did they do that too?


----------



## vsokolov (Dec 27, 2005)

the floor came with a car from nissan we just trimmed it


----------

